# Shark Tournaments?



## hardheadeater (Apr 17, 2006)

Does anyone know when or where the next shark tournament will be held? Also is there any kind of list and or schedule of future shark tournaments for this summer? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

www.sharkathon.com


----------



## hardheadeater (Apr 17, 2006)

I know about sharkathon, but what about tournies in May or June?? I know there was quite a few last year......


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

most are a joke .


----------



## hardheadeater (Apr 17, 2006)

Lb, they may be a joke for you since you are so EPIC, but for us other shark fishers they are a fun and competitive way to test our skills as well as maybe make a couple bucks. So stop the threadcrapping and any useful information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

LunkerBrad was only telling the truth. Other tournaments will pay a few hundred $$$, and some cheapo fishing equipment for first place. Sharkathon has a payout of several thousand $$$, kayaks, nice custom rods on top end reels, gift certificates, the list goes on and on. Heck, Sharkathon 3rd place trout has a better pay than other tournament's first place shark.


----------



## onyourlimit (Jun 30, 2006)

Hall of Fame is coming up May 24th through June 1st. Weigh-ins are at Galveston Yacht Basin. They have a Shark catagory for $1000 for 1st $200 for 2nd $100 for 3rd minimum 250lbs. Its also biggest Shark wins not a percentage of State records like some tournaments. 

Tackle time on the TC Dike is usually right around 4th of july. They have a shark catagory also. Not sure about the payouts though. I know they go by percentage of state record for weights also.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

If anyone wants to help me get one together I wouldn't mind having my club sponsor or help in assisting to sponsor a tournament send me a PM.


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

hardheadeater said:


> Lb, they may be a joke for you since you are so EPIC, .


wrong website bro, let me help you out, over here you would say

"LB, they may be a joke for you since you are 2cool."


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

hardyheater said:


> Lb, they may be a joke for you since you are so EPIC, but for us other shark fishers they are a fun and competitive way to test our skills as well as maybe make a couple bucks. So stop the threadcrapping and any useful information would be greatly appreciated.


 I like the put your fish where your mouth is tourny i fish big Lou's Texas shark rodeo .that is a good way to see what you got .


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Shark Rodeo is NOT A TOURNAMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

JD761 said:


> Shark Rodeo is NOT A TOURNAMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gee willickers batman.....it must be a rodeo!


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

IDWINEASY said:


> Gee willickers batman.....it must be a rodeo!


Now don't you and Brad get any ideas...it's not a Broke-Back Rodeo...


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

JD761 said:


> Now don't you and Brad get any ideas...it's not a Broke-Back Rodeo...


you want some red ****face?


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

JD761 said:


> Now don't you and Brad get any ideas...it's not a Broke-Back Rodeo...


i wouldnt taunt brad if i were you......


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

that is funny now i just got a new hatchet for the ray tails you may want to watch your back.








you better be getting your sh!t ready for are 7 day safari


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

*Anyone interested?*

The Poor Man's Country Club outa Rockport is holding a tourny June 29th. 
Its an Inshore only tourny with 25 team limit. 400$ per team.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

SETSFA, the same group that holds Hall of Fame, has a tournament in August that is stricktley Galveston Bay and only for Shark, Rays, Jackfish and Bull Reds

Contact jjordan on the board for more info.

This is a Money Tournament


----------



## BU (Dec 9, 2007)

Rocky's pier July 4th weekend


----------



## hardheadeater (Apr 17, 2006)

There's nothing on Rocky's website. Is this confirmed?


----------



## BU (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes July 4th Weekend---Give him a call or e-mail him for more details

noon that Friday to noon Sunday. $65 per person


----------

